# 11" Small mouth bass with 9" Gar



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Moving away from tits with maggots





















....

Here's my small mouth bass & gar, enjoy









He was acclamitized for close to 9 hrs, fins open & color change....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

awesome speciman!!!!
















where did u pick these up at??

and why did u acclimate it for 9 hrs?


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

JesseD said:


> awesome speciman!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 coz it was from a "large body of water" of 11C, I had to cool my 22C tank down as well.









I'm suprised it is not half as skittish as a rockbass(released), which stayed near the filter top all the time....it's following me around the room already.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

look nice. what size tank are you gonna put them in?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

that water looks fowl.. check that amonia.

those are large fish for a tank that small.. especially with that kinda of filtration.

very nice specimen though.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

get that fish a bigger tank. SOON..nice specimen tho


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Dovii Kid said:


> get that fish a bigger tank. SOON..nice specimen tho


 agreed


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

how big is that tnak


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

it's a 20g long









was only housing the gar, and i can't put him in my 55g...so....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

accr said:


> it's a 20g long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so.... you need to let them go


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

So eat him


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Ever get the urge to drop in a hook and line? You can catch and release continuously!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

accr said:


> it's a 20g long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u cant keep those fish in that tank....


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

if thats all you have you should never have gotten it


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Lonald said:


> if thats all you have you should never have gotten it


 i'm gonna get a LMB nextweek and "stuff" it in there :rasp:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

accr said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> > if thats all you have you should never have gotten it
> ...


 i dont find the humor.. infact i think you are very irresponsible..


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

i agree Peacock. Why the hell you even worry about acclimating him for 9hrs if all you can do is supply him a 20gal tank....


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Dovii Kid said:


> i agree Peacock. Why the hell you even worry about acclimating him for 9hrs if all you can do is supply him a 20gal tank....


 Yeah....

everyone is like our 16 year old peacook.....having their own big ass pond in ta garage.....funded by parents


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

accr those are nice specimens

and they are cramped but they are your fish and u can do whatever u want


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

dont worry......they would be released if they'r stressed in anyway...

the tank is green from algae outbreak, so the lights will be off for a few days while waterchanges are increased

update: the smb is eating finally....loads of minnows from 'nother fishing trip


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

.................Whats the point, nevermind


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> .................Whats the point, nevermind


i know man.. Its rather disgusting.. Because hes to cheep to get his fish a propper sized tank, he uses that as an excuse for his irresponsibility.

accr, you are cruel and selfish.. and thats NOT my opinion.

BTW- your algae break out is not because of your lights.. i think you need to do more research and learn a little..


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Peacock said:


> BTW- your algae break out is not because of your lights.. i think you need to do more research and learn a little..


 the tank was moved in from outdoor, it was a natural breeding tanks for cons and ghost shrimps.....

if it ain't algae, what it is then ?? food coloring ? or green from pigeon shits??
















It's eating fine, normal color, breathing normal, even bullying my gar.... is he not comfortable?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

accr said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > BTW- your algae break out is not because of your lights.. i think you need to do more research and learn a little..
> ...


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Peacock said:


>


 No...

I'm always welcome for suggestions...









what could the green be?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

accr said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 and im not allways accustom to helping out irresponsibile people who are cruel to fish.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Peacock said:


> and im not allways accustom to helping out irresponsibile people who are cruel to fish.


























whatever........


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

The bass is a lovely specimen, albeit its disgusting to see that you are denial about the fact that its crammed in there like a sardine, and that you clearly plan on keeping it long term in there.

Reminds me about that TSN you have with the fucked-up mouth.

You have a problem with fish and tank size. Quit avoiding the topic and just admit it. That fish isn't stressed by other tankmates, its just being kept in a position where it has to bend like rubber just to f*cking turn around.

Every person who's responded to this thread has stated the tank's too fuckin small, so don't act like you have breathing room to try and debate the issue.

Here you are trying to insult peacock about his age, when *you're the little kid who's trying to deny what everyone else is pointing out*. Jesus christ


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> The bass is a lovely specimen, albeit its disgusting to see that you are denial about the fact that its crammed in there like a sardine, and that you clearly plan on keeping it long term in there.
> 
> Reminds me about that TSN you have with the fucked-up mouth.
> 
> ...


 hahahaha

accr just got


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> The bass is a lovely specimen, albeit its disgusting to see that you are denial about the fact that its crammed in there like a sardine, and that you clearly plan on keeping it long term in there.
> 
> Reminds me about that TSN you have with the fucked-up mouth.
> 
> ...


haha......this is coming from one that argues that I HAVE to have deco or gravels in my TSN Tank ?:laugh:

Now tank size :laugh:







And where have i said he's *NOT* in a small tank?? i said he'd be released if he's stressed.
...now should I buy the smb a brand new 250g ?? or you gonna dig me a pond in my backyard beside my swimming pool?









if you have the whole thread instead of blindly typing shits outta ya mouth....just where have i insulted him ?? 
He is 16 isn't he ?? His parents paid it isnt' it?? what else have I said to *insult *him??

All i have done was state out the fact, now go re-read the whole thread and come back when ya'r ready to *SPEAK*.









ya'r making me :laugh: dude tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

this thread should be closed


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> this thread should be closed


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

accr said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > The bass is a lovely specimen, albeit its disgusting to see that you are denial about the fact that its crammed in there like a sardine, and that you clearly plan on keeping it long term in there.
> ...


Incorrect you fool. I am 18 and i paid/worked for my sh*t. I used to work in a LFS and got most of my equip for cheap.

You need to think about how you keep those fish.. thats disgusting. you are a disgusting person.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I never said you HAD to have gravel or decor in your tank, i just said your tanks look like sh*t without them. You used peacock bass' age in a derogatory manner, in an attempt to belittle him and throw our attention off the center of the debate here.

I wouldn't dig you a 250g pond, id just take the fish out and throw it back in the lake where it belongs, as everyone else has suggested.

So just admit you don't really give a rats ass about the fish and enjoy keeping it and your fucked-mouth TSN miserable, and we can end the denial argument. You admit the fish is too big for the tank, so throw it back in the lake. Its stressed. It has no fswimming room.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

If you did not have a 250 gallon, Why did you bother to take the animal in the first
place?

You made that decision, least you can do is offer the animal correct care
and conditions, You take responability for the welfare of any animal in your possesion by choice,

nobody forced you to keep the fish.

_Releasing it is not an option _Kill it or eat it, 
you took the responsability of that animal the second you caught it
and decided to keep it.
It has been in captivity and exposed to other fish not local to your area
it can not be released.

I'm not even getting to the gar


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey, lets lay this to rest right here right now. ACCR, you clearly have a working camera. So lets see some pics of your TSN







I'm sure everyone would enjoy seeing how that fish has grown (malformed :laugh: ) due to your great knowledge of fish and tank space


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

He knows nothing about fish keeping and obviously has no morals for wildlife.


----------



## red1 (Apr 13, 2004)

.......not to get into any of the fray, but the issue will be decided for him real soon, given the nature and realtive size of these fish, first will be the gar's tail hanging out of the SMB's mouth/spit out soon after.....followed closely by the SMB's "sudden" death. 
I love raising LMB and natives, but it's time for the BBQ if thats your thing or the freezer/whatever........catch and release is a GOOD thing.


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

nice fish man


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> He knows nothing about fish keeping and obviously has no morals for wildlife.


Even though you may be compassionate about fish and these fish are clearly crammed, respect your fellow members - if you fail to do so it will results in a warning







(I doubt I need to explain anything about warnings and other measures, btw - you're quite the expert in that field already)
Maybe you should jump in your goddamn pond for sec to cool down before posting: it would make this place a better one. Handing out advice is fine, but if all you have to offer is flaming and disrespecting remarks, than just shut up...

That goes for others as well.

The irony is that many call piranha keepers the scum of the fish keeping world - but I've come to notice a nice accumulation of flaming, disrespectful assholes in this area as well...


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Thankyou Judazzz...

All I did was post up pic to share, and I get 2 mess up threads.... thanks to peacock & p45.

tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

id like to report that accr has a innapropriate avatar and should be suspended for the mimimal 7days ... lol but seriously dig a pond of 1000gallon buy a pond liner for 200-300 dollars some planst and a pump..... u can put ur natrives and gar in there......

idk about u guys but i trust pbass knows wat he is doin and i totally respect him as a capable fish keeper no matter wat his age is..... im 17 and im strapped for cash.... from the high gas prices... but i still managed to build a 1235gallon pond and dig for 3 days and do a ton of landscaping.... i did it just to house 2 bowfin i dont even own yet... and its not even permanent.... seriously ponds r ur best choice build one it is not hard. and its quite beautiful and relaxing....

my pond is 1000 gallons (just about) and the rest is a large double 50 gallon garbage contaiuner a small 2ft by 2 ft by 2ft outdoor "pond" connected to the big pond with tons of lava rock and any fry that i mit get from the bowfins....

my point is once agen to keep fish unless u plan to upgrade ur tank to the proper size.. were all guilty of this at one time or another but it shouldnt be to the fact the fish becomes deformed... for gods sake man be generoius to ur fish if u cant provide adaquet enclosures sell them or give them away.. or humainly euthanize them.... wow i can type well since my hand is healed now...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

good post con man.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

u should eat that bass when he gets to big


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

thank u pbass i try to add a sense of calm b4 the storm aware yet not totally owning someone.. who knos maybe im a mod in the making...lol


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

l2ob said:


> u should eat that bass when he gets to big :rasp:


 I just pulled a 5" long white worm outta his ass today







.......so I wont be eating him


----------

